# Bluescreen error after recovering factory settings



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, 
I've HP dv6226tx notebook.

I've used recovery partitoon to recover to original factory settings. 

*It's working fine except terrifying bluescreen error i got thrice..
*
Now i've got blue screen 3 times and my laptop rebooted. i didnt remember error on blue screen except it was written that check your bios if it's latest and updated like that. i want to know where's the problem? *how to update bios? *

*CAN it be problem in ram/hdd? how to check it?* Thanks


--------------


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you have a recovery cd(the one you installed your os with)? Try using that instead. 

If there is a problem with ram, the computer doesn't usually start up, if there is a problem with HDD, then I think a recovery cd will pick it up.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2010)

If Windows has recorded a log file I'll debug it for you.

Go to *C:\Windows\Minidump* and just up load the files if they're there.

This will help us find out what is causing the BSOD.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 for Innocent Criminal's suggestion!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you have a recovery cd(the one you installed your os with)? Try using that instead.
> 
> If there is a problem with ram, the computer doesn't usually start up, if there is a problem with HDD, then I think a recovery cd will pick it up.



I lost recovery cd so used recovery partition to boot.

But it doesnt make any difference. as recovery cd has thing which is in recovery partition.

*Today no blue screen message. 
I've done windows update today..i dont know but i think i've purchased laptop 3 yrs back so recovery factory settings windows vista was older and i installed all newer 2010 apps..that might have caused problem..*


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If Windows has recorded a log file I'll debug it for you.
> 
> Go to *C:\Windows\Minidump* and just up load the files if they're there.
> 
> This will help us find out what is causing the BSOD.



Attached.

One more thing, after reinstalled using recovery partition, i had 12gb free out of 27gb and now only 3 gb..vista sucks in this way..i wish microsoft shd release some updates to fix this problem and  make it smoother like windows 7..


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

Opps.just got first blue screen error today..i think it came only when i feel like it's going to hang my system..

attached another dump file..


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

modder said:


> do you use BitDefender ?



yes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2010)

Modder beat me to it.



Nice one modder!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 14, 2010)

modder said:


> bdselfpr.sys is the culprit.Uninstall BitDefender and test if the BSOD appear again.
> Crash time 13/02/2010 23:16:44
> your Bug Check Codes:
> Bug Check 0x8E: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms794023.aspx



Are you sure?
as before i restored with recovery partition, i was using bit defender for 2 yrs and no problems..

difference now i'm using 2010 version and before i was using 2009 version..


do i need bios update? if yes, how?

*===============*
one more thing, after reinstalled using recovery partition, i had 12gb free out of 27gb and now only 3 gb..vista sucks in this way..i wish microsoft shd release some updates to fix this problem and make it smoother like windows 7..
*===============*

*can it be due to hdd problem?
if yes, how to check if hdd is fine?


I've downloaded hd tune.
now which test to do in it?

please explain me which tests to do..

i've done quick scan in error tab and it has shown 0.00% damaged blocks..

anyother tests i need to do?*


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 16, 2010)

modder said:


> almost
> I think no .
> possibly ram because the code error is
> "0x1000008e (0xc0000005, 0x81c848f9, 0x9650b698, 0x00000000)" and
> ...




shd i do all 3 steps or only one of 3?

and for ram test, iso file download and burn it to cd--boot from cd will work?

can i boot same via pendrive?how?
Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

the problem is that when you did your recovery, some things got reverted and some things didn't. bitdefender isn't enjoying being half there and half not.

The guys above are on the right track - just keep following their instructions.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd follow #2 then #1 and then finally #3. You can undo these changes anyway if it causes more problems! Good luck and hope you find the solution soon!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 17, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I'd follow #2 then #1 and then finally #3. You can undo these changes anyway if it causes more problems! Good luck and hope you find the solution soon!



Thanks to all.

May i know what will step 1 and 2 do? they will disable bitdefendeR?

I've also sent an email to HP customer support..i hope they will give more light in this issue..

As blue screen is coming infrequently only when my system slows down much, so it's difficult to know if issue is resolved or not..


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 17, 2010)

Results of memtest..
0 errors..






plz check following posts too.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1767203&postcount=17
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1764776&postcount=13


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> It's working fine except terrifying bluescreen error i got thrice..



Pure gold.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Pure gold.



i didn't get u.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 18, 2010)

got bluescreen again while watching movie in windows media center..
unable to watch movies in media center for more than 30-40minutes..
I'll try to watch in WMP and update if same recurrws on doing so.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 18, 2010)

Good day freebird! Well seems your problem doesnt want to go away! Things like this tend to do so but I'm quite sure you'll find a way out of this. have tried to uninstall bit defender and run your PC without it? I have read another forum which deals with problems similar as yours bitdefender and it seems that many people encounter this kind of problems with BD-IS 2010. Seems like there is a bug to its latest edition. If I were in your shoes, I'd do a complete format and reinstall windows again and not install BD-IS for the moment and see if would still have BSOD....

Here is the link to the other forum I've mentioned above:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...8-blue-screen-shutting-down-unexpectedly.html


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 19, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Good day freebird! Well seems your problem doesnt want to go away! Things like this tend to do so but I'm quite sure you'll find a way out of this. have tried to uninstall bit defender and run your PC without it? I have read another forum which deals with problems similar as yours bitdefender and it seems that many people encounter this kind of problems with BD-IS 2010. Seems like there is a bug to its latest edition. If I were in your shoes, I'd do a complete format and reinstall windows again and not install BD-IS for the moment and see if would still have BSOD....
> 
> Here is the link to the other forum I've mentioned above:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...8-blue-screen-shutting-down-unexpectedly.html



Nope.. i've not uninstalled bitdefender yet..

I'll first give shot to wath m,ovie in another player and check if this happens..

my laptop has factory installed 60days norton IS which i had uninstalled..but i think it wasnt uninstalled fully as live symantac was yet in programms and i unionstalled it manually AND  it has shown msg that symantac products are there in laptop.

may be it is due to that? if yes, how to uninstall symantac products fully?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 19, 2010)

modder said:


> Move Windows Vista’s Paging File in other partition (create another partition if needed)



how to do that?
sorry, i didnt understand that.

have u checked that another dump file?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 20, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> Nope.. i've not uninstalled bitdefender yet..
> 
> I'll first give shot to wath m,ovie in another player and check if this happens..
> 
> ...



Good day Bro! To fully uninstall your Norton product, go here:
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039
This is their removal tool.

I'm not quite sure if this is the cause of your problems but improper software uninstallation(especially anti-viruses like Norton) may cause problems/instability for your system.

What I would do is run that removal tool from norton then check for BSOD. If it still crashes, I'd uninstall BD-IS then check for BSOD again.

You can also follow Modder's suggestion of moving your page file! I'm not so familiar with this so maybe Modder would help you on this! I know he would help you cause that's how TPU folks are! Always helpful!

If the problem continues, I'd do the last step of formatting my drive and do a clean install of the OS! Sometimes it pays to start 'fresh'!

Good luck Bro! And hope you find the 'get-by' to your problem!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 24, 2010)

modder said:


> Move Windows Vista’s Paging Fileif the drive in the laptop has only one partition,you need to create another partition with this tool for example: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php.
> 
> 
> Yes ,i checked the last dump file.
> ...



On that link, following is mentioned. Do you still recommand me to move paging file to different partitioon on same hard drive?



> If you move the paging file, it should always be moved to a different physical hard drive. Never use a separate partition on the same hard drive as the C: drive. This will slow your computer down.



I've uninstalled norton using uninstall tool given by neowolf.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

using a seperate partition on your C: drive doesnt slow your PC down, unless you were doing multiple reads/writes to that drive at the same time - which would be just as slow with only one partition.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, within last few days no blue screen yet but een i hadnt used that much which will slow my laptop and show bluescren too. 

and i've one hardrive in laptop which  came while i bought and i had created 4 partitions in it including c and excluding recovery partition.

i've not moved paging file yet as i worry about speed problem mentioned on that link.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 1, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> Well, within last few days no blue screen yet but een i hadnt used that much which will slow my laptop and show bluescren too.
> 
> and i've one hardrive in laptop which  came while i bought and i had created 4 partitions in it including c and excluding recovery partition.
> 
> i've not moved paging file yet as i worry about speed problem mentioned on that link.



Good day Bro! Nice to know that you are not having those BSOD's! Hope you finally found the solution! Good going then!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Mar 9, 2010)

Got bluescreen again after a long..
i was doing multiple work, watching movie, installing windows update and microsoft office 2010..i think it wasn't due to older problem..may be d/t microsoft office 2010 install..


can u debug this time why bluescreen appeared? attached dump file..
Thanks a lot.


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	16393
> ...


----------



## neoreif (Mar 10, 2010)

Good day freebird! Just wanna ask if your still using Bitdefender? The minidump file you sent points to bdselfpr.sys as the culprit of your BSOD....


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 10, 2010)

1. uninstall f*cking bit defender.  As a fellow HP laptop owner, they load up their laptops with a WHOLE LOTTA GARBAGE.  Kill it, you don't need it.

2.buy new ram for it. Newegg is the bomb or I can mail you a 2gb stick for cheap. new ram might be key though.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 10, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> 1. uninstall f*cking bit defender.  As a fellow HP laptop owner, they load up their laptops with a WHOLE LOTTA GARBAGE.  Kill it, you don't need it.
> 
> 2.buy new ram for it. Newegg is the bomb or I can mail you a 2gb stick for cheap. new ram might be key though.



I may go with your suggestion Bro! Seems like the guys at Bitdefender Tech Support are unable to acquire a solution for this problem. This problem seems to persist in their IS 2010 version. Here's a link to their own forum and you will see many unhappy customers:

http://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=16701&st=0


----------



## freebird_9924 (Mar 10, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> 1. uninstall f*cking bit defender.  As a fellow HP laptop owner, they load up their laptops with a WHOLE LOTTA GARBAGE.  Kill it, you don't need it.
> 
> 2.buy new ram for it. Newegg is the bomb or I can mail you a 2gb stick for cheap. new ram might be key though.



1. Ok. But regarding garbage, wht to do?  as if i'll format it, i'll loose original OS.

2. y ram? already 2.5gb ram and tested in memtest and result is pass.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 10, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> 1. Ok. But regarding garbage, wht to do?  as if i'll format it, i'll loose original OS.
> 
> 2. y ram? already 2.5gb ram and tested in memtest and result is pass.



well #2 was for good measure... many kernel page errors are memory related, but not always.

regarding the garbage, just remove it via add/remove programs in the control panel.  

if you REALLY want to remove it, download and run an application called *ccleaner* (crap cleaner) and it will delete the obsolete registry keys and log files that they undoubtedly left behind.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Mar 10, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> well #2 was for good measure... many kernel page errors are memory related, but not always.
> 
> regarding the garbage, just remove it via add/remove programs in the control panel.
> 
> if you REALLY want to remove it, download and run an application called *ccleaner* (crap cleaner) and it will delete the obsolete registry keys and log files that they undoubtedly left behind.



i've tune up utilities installed. still i need ccleaner? or tune up utilities will work?


----------



## neoreif (Mar 11, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> i've tune up utilities installed. still i need ccleaner? or tune up utilities will work?



I have them both installed in my PC and I use them both to clean up unwanted files and unneeded files! better to have them both in my opinion.

and by the way, heres a screenshot of the minidump file you posted:


----------



## freebird_9924 (Mar 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I have them both installed in my PC and I use them both to clean up unwanted files and unneeded files! better to have them both in my opinion.
> 
> and by the way, heres a screenshot of the minidump file you posted:



Thanks.I'll try.

Can u tell me how to debug files? any software? tell me so i wont have to disturb u guys everytime to debug file.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 11, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> Thanks.I'll try.
> 
> Can u tell me how to debug files? any software? tell me so i wont have to disturb u guys everytime to debug file.



No problem bro! Here is what I use to view dump files: BlueScreenView.exe

Just click on the advance options below the file tab on your menu and browse to your mini dump file to see what causes your BSOD. If it were up to me, I'd uninstall BD bro. Looks to me like this is the main reason your having the BSOD's! have you checked the site link for the Bitdefender forum? Those people have similar problems like you do and looks like it is being caused by bugs on BDIS 2010's programming! But thats just me though! Hoope you finally solve it!


----------

